# The King's Court



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello, everyone. First of all, allow me to apologize for my bombastic leave of the forum. I assure you I'll never try to pull something I cannot handle and disappoint you and myself the way I did.
Now, I've decided to conquer my shame and return with a slightly more old-school RP. 

"It's not been long since the great emperor Joachim was overthrown. Around the time your grandfather was still a child. He ruled the entire world. Yes, my boy, he ruled this very world, Something one should expect, given that he was the first channeler. People mistook him for a god. You see, good son, channelers are very much like prophets. They serve as gates for something powerful, beyond our comprehension. A great entity. But not a god. No, something more earthly. Something dark. And dangerous. For it reflects the inner part of the channeler. Reveals his true nature.
Anyway, back to my story. So, people followed him and worshipped him. But at the end, as it unfolds with many power-holders, the emperor became a megalomaniac. Haha, well, it means he became in-love with himself. Started building himself shrines, stacking gold, living a life of luxury. All on the back of the hard-working plebs. And then – something amazing happened. Others came to realize they can do it to. Be a channeler. Not everyone can, it takes a special something in your blood. And they overthrew him, the channelers, dividing the world between them. But none of them could bring back his former glory and they were too many. They scattered, and the central structure was no more. This is why we now live here, in the kingdom of Doriah, under king Christopher. Yes, my boy, it's true. Our king is no channeler, at least as far as I know. But we've been alright so far, just the way it is." 

It is rumored that the process of channeling is not easy. There has to be a trigger, something that would stimulate you enough to have the required energy. And then – the channeled being lives inside of you. Giving you great powers and in return, living inside you. It can guide you, but it may blind you. Naturally, sharing the soul and body makes the channeled align with the channeler. He becomes like him, be he a blood-thirsty brute or a nobleman pursuing justice.


The old king of Doriah, Valerius, never dealt with channeling in public, either because he doesn't have the blood or because he wouldn't like to entrust the kingdom and his own body in the hands of whatever it is that is channeled. In fact, he put a lot of effort into keeping the realm clean of channelers that may challenge his rule. Normal people are afraid of them and they're usually forced to live in exile or keep their secret. But now, people grow fearful. The neighboring kingdom of Yerith has a new king, a channeler. And war seems closer than ever. Some argue that a channeler is needed on the throne. Others – would rather keep it in the dark.
Valerius's first son, Eliros, is a respected general and the leading candidate for the crown. He publicly announce he will continue his father's traditional policy regarding channeling in the kingdom. But time goes by, and the clouds of disorder, panic and war form over Doriah.

You are members of the Doriah Royal family. You've been princes and princesses as long as you can remember. Some of you care more for the kingdom, some less. But all of the children of the royal family find it hard to get along with Eliros. Something about him is lecturing. Hippocratic. Annoying. There is, of course, the grudge of him being the next king and not you. And your father's exaggerated love for him since he was a child. Maybe he cultivated him for the sake of his crowning in time.

It is a dark morning for you. You are all woken up and gathered in the war room, a room that was left untouched for many years. There, you find Eliros pointing and shouting at the regional table map. The king is there, too. But something seems wrong. He is pale, around his eyes are big, black circles. Unlike usual, he is supported by a general. Seems like he's too weak to stand on his own. Eliros turns to you and whispers quickly: "Yerith declared war on one of its neighbors, The house of bathazan". A general brings back the higher tones that lay in the room before you entered: "We must send them aid in weapons and gold!" another raises his fist: "Let us send messengers to all of the surrounding kingdoms and arrange a coalition to face Yerith". The king whispers in a silent, weak voice: "But Doriah was not tested in war for a very long time. Our army is insufficient, the men are not properly trained." Eliros turns to his father, and shoots with anger: "I know". He turns to the general: "Do it. Send messengers. Today, it's Bathazan, tomorrow – us". The weak father suddenly reaches for his heart and collapses. A maid screams in horror. "Healer! Healer! The king's heart failed!"

Help shape your kingdom. Bring its salvation or its destruction. Play a role in the king's court.
Here is the current family tree, join in to make it bigger!





For your character, you will need the following:

Name:
Gender:
Age: (Like medieval humans, they usually die around the age of 60. You'll have to be around 15-31. For comparison, the king is 58, Eliros is 32)
Relation to the king: (Example: son, cousin, grandson… I'll try to be as flexible as I can)
Weapon: (Please, no "Poisoned Hammer of the evil dragon god " kind of stuff)
Appearance:
Background:
Philosophy: (in short, for example: Cares for the poor, hates injustice… or the other way around, of course)


Later you will be required to state your relationships with each other. Race wouldn't be necessary since there are only humans in Doriah. I play both the king and Eliros.
I'll need no more than 4 players. If (hopefully) There'll be too many candidates – I'll let in the best characters in my eyes. Happy ruling, Dynasty of Doriah!

Oh, and of course, *Rules:*

1. No godmodding. All battles will be carried out with a D20 which I'll roll for the participants. 
2. Keep the posts on topic. I really expect you to become your character to make the experience more enjoyable. Questions can be asked in the Recruitment thread.
3. You may NOT kill other players, unless they allow it.
4. Post at least once a week. Otherwise – you'll spoil the fun for everybody. I will probably replace players who will fail here.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the look of this, I will post up a character tomorrow.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ramo our pact will continue to this roleplay too XD?
As I said to you earlier I will write down the character I suggested tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Haha, yeah Komanko, it seems that we are destined to be partners once more. :biggrin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

What will it be this time XD Brother and Sister lol XD
Just kidding I actually already have a character just need to flesh him out.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Lilly Doriah

Gender: Female

Age: 17

Relation to the king: Granddaughter

Weapon: Arming-Sword, dagger and a bow with quiver and 40 arrows.

Appearance: Lilly stands at 5 foot 8 inches, obviously not the most intimdating of individuals, not helped by the fact that she is a women. Lilly has blonde hair, tied elegantly into a ponytail most of the time when she is in front of the court. She has ice blue eyes that seem to see everything. She has pale skin which is untarnished in any way. She wears tight fitting black leather armor for basic protection, as well as leather boots. Lilly has a black traveling cloak with a hood. Lilly will not wear her royal garments in favor of wearing the armor. Her sword is worn on her hip, her dagger in her boot and her bow on her back with quiver.

Background: Lilly has found it very hard to gain recognition and to be accepted. This is due to the male dominated society that she has been forced to grow up in, but nevertheless she has succeeded as she impressed both her grandfather the King, and other members of her household and court with her ingenuity and for her swordsmanship.

She is the youngest granddaughter from the second daughter to the King. She incredibly has not been married yet due to her aggressive spirit, and her intimidating use of swords. Lilly always hated the idea of what she would grow up to be, another powerless women only really used to provide offspring for the family. While she loved her family she did not want this to happen so she set out to avoid this through various methods.

Lilly found herself a trainer in swords, one who would not complain about having a female student, and in secret trained daily with him as she learnt how to use her natural speed, grace and agility to avoid her opponents attacks before striking. She also learnt how to use a bow, and hunted with it several times before her mother found out and banned her from using the bow. She was thought badly in the court at the time, as it appeared that she was a rebellious one, who would be hard to marry off. 

As Lilly trained she grew more bold would often talk back to her mother and father. She trained in the stables until her grandfather, the King came across her training and was impressed both by her sword skills, and by her defiance to the natural order in society. He brought her into the court, her abilities known to all, though she is not entirely thought highly of still.

Lilly often wondered if her feminist, rebellious nature was in fact a counter-product of her mother. Her relations with Princess Darma were complicated - On one hand, she loved and cared for her. On the other hand, she almost hated her for her weak nature - she never was a candidate for the crown since she was a woman, and she was forced to marry the rich Count Vestibule to strengthen the crown. Lilly was always closer to her father, though, and swore never to become a beaten woman such as her mother did.

Philosophy: Lilly is a very caring individual, some see that due to her being a woman. She is quick to anger if anyone mentions her being a woman, and is determined to prove her abilities to all to gain acceptance. Seen as a rebel by most of the court she has few supporters, and those supporters are normally young. Lilly adores her grandfather the king, he is one of the only people that accept a woman in the court, and respects her abilities in fighting.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

As usual, Ramo, it's good to have you. I'll automatically let you in, for old times' sake. Just allow me to sharpen your character:
Lilly often wondered if her feminist, rebellious nature was in fact a counter-product of her mother. Her relations with Princess Darma were complicated - On one hand, she loved and cared for her. On the other hand, she almost hated her for her weak nature - she never was a candidate for the crown since she was a woman, and she was forced to marry the rich Count Vestibule to strengthen the crown. Lilly was always closer to her father, though, and swore never to become a beaten woman such as her mother did.

I have added the current family tree. As the family expands - I'll change it.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Name: Alexander Doriah.

Gender: Male

Age: 19 soon to be 20.

Relation to the king: Bastard son of the king

Weapon: A crossbow hangs from his right hip and a quiver with arrows hangs from his left hip, a one and half sword is sheathed on his back aka a bastard sword in D&D and a dagger is hid in his left boot.
Appearance: Alexander stands at about 1.75 meters high. He has an exceptionally strong and athletic muscular build and is in great shape. His hair is black and drop down to his shoulders, it is matched by a goatee that he grew and keeps good care of. Alexander’s eyes are in the colour of dark green which contradicts with his relatively pale skin.
He has a triangular face, a hooked nose and slightly high cheekbones. A nasty scar decorates his face; it travels from his left cheek down to the left side of the chin and passes through a small part of his mouth.

Background: Alexander was born in the king’s land, in his castle yet he was never one of the king’s real sons and daughters. He was born as a spoil of war, his father; King Christopher raped his mother during one of his attack on the neighboring kingdoms. 

The king who “cared” for the new child that was about to be born took his new spoil of war one of the attacked kingdom’s king’s wife. As that kingdom was relatively small and unknown no one really knew how the king’s wife looked like so Christopher did not fear of his deed’s discovery. The king brought his new mistress to his own kingdom and designated her as a maid who will serve him, thus he could keep a good eye on her while still enjoying her company.

The time passed and Alexander was born, the king surprisingly did take care of him at least for a while until he was fed up with his new toy and he “threw” him away to his mother’s care. As a result Alexander never grew up as a king’s child and he did feel the cold hard grip of poverty and injustice upon him many times.

Ten years passed relatively quickly, Alexander was mostly busy with helping his mother. He never received any kind of proper education until his tenth birthday when the king decided to aware him with education. So he was thought all sorts of things like a real true born son of the king yet this did not last for long, his teacher a greedy bastard realized that something was amiss here as why would the king want him to teach some maid’ son real education...

So he sniffed around, poked a few holes and finally discovered the king’s dirty secret. His greed overwhelmed him and he threatened the king that he would expose his secret if he won’t pay him silence money. The king – terrified and furious ordered the man executed and just in case also Alexander’s mother executed. Now no one would ever know the secret, only Alexander knew it and to make Alexander stay quite the king publically adopted him as an act of kindness after executing his mother.

The years continued passing and Alexander’s anger and rage at the king’s acts grew, especially since he witnessed his own mother’s execution. In the last month’s before the king’s collapse Alexander planned and schemed on how to poison the king and bring him to death. Yet ironically death was quicker then Alexander and at the same day where he actually managed to poison the king’s cup of whine the king suddenly fell to the ground while reaching for his heart. Alexander hoped with all his heart that the king would survive as he couldn’t stand the fact that the king did not die be his own hand. He owed a revenge to the king in the name of his mother and her suffering…

Philosophy: Alexander is a schemer and a plotter, he will try and gather allies no matter from where, be they thieves and rapists or honorable man it does not matter to him. He believes that the king’s law is corrupt and inefficient and that a change is needed. He can’t stand injustice yet his own justice is twisted and morphed creating something else which is not justice at all. He trusts only himself and relies mainly on his own actions although he uses his “pawns” when possible. He is cold and calculating and his mind is twisted and cruel, he rarely stops to think of the consequence of his actions if he knows that the reward will be material gain. Yet moments of kindness can be rarely seen from him and some people are really held dearly in his heart and he will always try to help those people.



OK, I hope that’s fine I went a little off with what I originally planned by I hope it’s still fine. Just call me in messenger if you want something edited.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Komanko, it's definatly alright. A bastard son can really spice things up in the court, and despite his overall noble image, the king does have some skeletons in his closet, and those who know him see these from up-close. Let this be a warning to all of the players.

Only one correction, if you would - after the adoption, the king ordered Alexander to change his family name to Doriah to make himself look good and to fade out the embarrassing affair.

Welcome aboard, you bastard!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Lief Doriah

Age: 28

Gender: Male

Relation to the king: Son

Appearance: Lief is a tall man at 6 foot. He is well built with a whipcord strength and a surprising speed. He is a brilliant swordsman and can use his bow with deadly accuracy. The weapon in question is slung on his back next to the quiver which contains his arrows. His sword is in a scabbard at the hip opposite his main hand, allowing for a quick draw that can be turned into a slash. His dagger is in a scabbard on his other hip. He has deep blue eyes and raven black hair with an unscarred noble face.

Philosophy: Lief has no wish to be king and so openly supports his father’s wishes that Eliros should be king for Lief wants to be a warrior and nothing more. Even should his brother die then he insists that the throne should pass on to his younger brother instead of taking it himself. He is kind but can seem aloof and haughty to those who have never seen him before for he seems to posses an air of distaste although if they know him better they will realize that they only thought that because of his high birth. Even many of those who know him well do not know of the iron hard resolve that he attempts to hide deep within his soul but should someone stare deep into his eyes they will see that resolve. Although he is often away from his father's castle his opions still carry weight in court and his experience means he deserves and often recieves some respect from others. He gets on well with people and enjoys the company of others, even members of his own family. Some treat him with distaste but he ignores it, treating them with a smile and a few words.

History: Being born into the royal family is no easy thing to endure for a person like Lief. He never understood the power games that so many powerful men enjoyed. From the moment he was old enough to understand all Lief wanted was to fight. Unfortunately, being a prince, he found this hard to do. His father wanted to keep him alive and well and hoped that Lief would stay at court and be an advisor to his brother but Lief did not want that. He fought with his father for many a long night but eventually the king agreed to his son’s wishes.

Since the moment he picked up the sword he never looked back. He grew up leading two lives, the life of a prince and the life of a soldier. Although it would seem strange to many Lief preferred to be a soldier rather than a leader. He sought no power or fame, he merely sought to make the kingdom a safer place to live. Though he and Eliros were close as children they gradually drifted apart as they became older. Eliros was focused with helping their father and commanding the armies while Lief was out hunting down small groups of bandits who sought to ruin the lives of the king’s subjects.

Lief’s skill and experience increased until his commander allowed him to lead a small band of men. Since Lief was a member of the royalty the General had wanted to give him a high rank straight away but Lief had insisted on being allowed to start his life as a soldier as a member of the infantry. Even when he was promoted he denied the offer of a horse preferring to fight on foot alongside his troops.

He served under his brother for a time and although they were still distant he was impressed by his brother’s dedication. He knows that Eliros will be a good, strong king. Despite their differences Lief and Eliros are still the closest of the king's sons.

Equipment:

Blades:
Long sword: Hand and a half leather hilt bound in steel wire and with an eagle head pommel. Hand guard is shaped like a two headed serpent. Blade is engraved with swirling patterns. Family heirloom. Detail is in gold. 30” blade.

Dagger: Simple hilt and blade. To be used with one hand. 18" blade.

Armour:
A leather breastplate with chain mail over it providing good protection without inhibiting his movement too much

Other:
Bow: Slung over his back. Has a draw length that streches from his outstreched arm to his ear although he only draws it to his cheek to allow for aiming.

Quiver: Slung onto his back. Carries up to 50 arrows at a time. Arrows can be re-used after firing.

Other: Having an amazing skill with a sword, he is one of the only men in the kingdom able to defeat Maekor. Their skill's are at the same level although he has only dueled his older brother three times and he won once. He does not wish to be made famous because of it though.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just a note santaire on your weapon, a crossbow fires a bolt only when its there and not when you pull the trigger ^^ Most crossbows has only one arrow stored in them so you will have to reload each time you fire which is not an easy process. 

I'd generally recommend a bow as its much more efficient but as its your character you can do what you want with it  

Fow: I've edited that part.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Santaire - finally, a new player! I welcome you in and greet you for being one of the only people in the family other than the king that can tolerate Eliros.

The family tree will be updated very shortly.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry for double posting on my own thread (apology accepted  ), just wanted to notify that Dark Angel will be joining in too, so if you still want to join - send me a PM or post a background until the end of today and we'll see if you can fit somehow.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Your right Komanko, I'll change it


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Your right Komanko, I'll change it


You don't have to XD I am just pointing out stuff


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Just asking, is it 4 players maximum? Cause, I'm thinking of joining, but I'm not quite sure I'm willing to risk the wrath and fury of the elite of heresy.... (kissing up and cowardice in a single post.....not half bad if I might say so myself.....but seriously though  )


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Yru0, I PM'd you.

Anyway, I also want the public to know that if more people want in - post your backgrounds today, and I will take the best 4 backgrounds in my opinion. For all of you who wish to try - good luck!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Maekor Doriah; called the Red; the Fair; the Handsome; the Bloody Bear.

Age: 31.

Relation to the King: Son.

Gender: Male.

Weapon: Maekor wields the blade of his great-great Grandfather, the Longsword, Blueblood. The hilt is gilded, shaped into the form of a eagle, spreading its wings. Chased in gold and platinum, it is perhaps one of the more ornate of weapons within the Kingdom. 

Appearance: Broad of shoulder and flat of chest, Maekor is enviously handsome. His hair is long, a pale blonde that is borderline white, that flows freely from his scalp. High, sharp-cutting cheekbones frame stormy-grey eyes, speckled with emerald, unnaturally beautiful. His lips are but claret strands, set amidst snowy skin. He has no facial hair, his skin silk-smooth, to an extent that women rage with jealousy. 

His stature is lithe, that of a serpent, full of deadly potential. 

His armour is the colour of blood, formed of segmented plate, each intricately decorated with depictions of roaring or weeping bears. An azure cloak is fixed to his shoulders, pooling down behind him.

His great helm is a marvelous thing, a deep, oily black when in comparison to his claret plate. For ventilation, a pair of barbed crosses are carved into the cheek area. The visor is detachable, though usually it is fixed. A golden coronet, shaped like feathers, is embedded around the forehead and temple.

When not in his armour, he usually wears a studded doublet, leather breeches and a cloak. He always carries his blade, or if it is not possible, a ivory-hilted dirk. 

Background: The second son of King Christopher; and thus, the rightful heir after his brother Eliros. Never particularly close to his brothers and sisters, during his early stages, he grew a strong bond with his father and mother. During his early years, Doriah engaged in a bloody war with a neighbouring nation, to an extent that the country was in political strife. 

When the war ended, the victorious Doriah occupied the lands of their enemies, however, the benevolent Christopher allowed the country’s Royal Family to remain, as a puppet government. 

While he took their youngest daughter, they took his youngest son. By this time, that honour befell Maekor. 

For ten years he squired to the King, a great warrior, of legendary fame. When this was done, he attained the rank of Knight. 

His abilities with the sword became famed, for a boy of such a young age, he excelled greatly. During the annual tournaments, women cried for his victories, and men engrossed themselves in gambling. He unhorsed the greatest and most exotic, won the love of princesses and commoners, became confident to the Queen and King, who loved him more than their blood-children. 

He fell away from his own family, the regular corresponding ending, the envoys and gifts ceasing to be sent. Twenty years after his disappearance, a large force of men was sighted on the border, wearing black surcoat, richly embroiled with bears. Banners of crimson fluttered above the force, bearing a twinned bear and eagle - The personal heraldry of Maekor Doriah. 

The Sellsword Company, the Black Bears, rode into the capital of Doriah, at their head the most beautiful figure to be seen in the country for years. Atop a mighty black-and-grey speckled destrier, he rode into the throne room of King Christopher, revealing his identity. The pair had embraced, amongst the scowls and smiles of his family. 

The Black Bears swore fealty, becoming somewhat of an elitist force to King Christopher. Due to their large numbers and veteran statuses, King Christopher gifted them with the ancestral home of his wife, a mighty fortress perched atop a series of mighty peaks, commanding an advantageous eyesight, being near impenetrable and fed by mountain-top springs and goats. 

Despite his political adoption, Maekor is fiercely loyal to his father. When war is declared, he is among the more reluctant of people to engage in force, knowing War well. 

Philosophy: Outwardly perfect, the charmer, the handsomest of the handsome, with a smile to die for. He appears to be caring, a womanizer, polite and considerate. Inwardly, he is selfish and corrupt, caring little for others, believing in old ways - That a woman’s place is not in war, but rather the kitchens and the beds. He, however, is chivalric; a strong believer of baroque codes.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Dark Angel, reading your description, I think we'll be having a very good time together. Welcome aboard.

Tommorow morning (Israel time, which is now 8:30 PM) I'll be starting the Action Thread. If you STILL want to join - hurry up!


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Aesar Doriah
Gender: Male
Age: 28
Relation: Nephew to the King.
Weapons: One long sword and one short sword that he dual wields.

Appearance: He is not very long, but he does still have broad shoudlers. People usually don't think of him as handsome. His eyes are dark brown, his face is sharp. And he has long yet black hair that extends under his shoulders. His armour is nothing special.

Background: Aesar is the King's nephew, so he is not a direct heir to the throne, and he hates that fact. He spent his younger years doing nothing special. Training figthing, strategy, reading, writing and other things. He is a good swordman, not the best, but still better than many. He has been in many tournaments and even won a few, but he never has been able to win Maekor in a duel. He has fougth in some wars, but never as the overall commander, he prefers to figth on foot, but he knows how to ride and figth from a horse. He usualy resides in the kings keep, as there are the best servants there, and he likes a life in luxury. He does not have a wife yet.

Philosophy: As the kings nephew he is not a direct heir, and would like to be king, but he is still utterly loyal to the king and the dirct heirs. He is a quite arrongt noble, thinking that the low life should keep their distance from him, other than soliders.

Hope this is ok, even if the descriptions are a bit short, and that I can join.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Flerden and BlackApostleVilhelm, thank you both for posting.

Although I'd love to see you play for me, if I many, BlackApostleVilhelm, there are some problems with your background - first of all, of the king and queen have a 40 - old daughter, that means that the queen gave birth when she was on 13. I'm not sure that's physically possible, not to mention rational.
How about making your mother and yourself little younger, or become the son of an existing family member?

Everyone, now, unfortunately, I have to take on of my final exams, I'll think about the 6 of you and post the players I elected when I get home.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

changed what you wanted, if we are going by medieval standards i hope the queen would have had a child by 18 :grin: if this sheet is iffy im sending another to you in a PM that i think you will like and i can use that one instead and post it up here. just let me know :grin:


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm back!

Vilhelm got my response on PM.

This would be the time to inform that I've chose the players for this RP. Really sorry for the ones left out, but naturally, when you have 6 people and 4 open slots - 2 have to bite the bullet.

The players are going to be: *Komanko, Ramo, Vilhelm and Dark Angel*. Hopefully,we're going to have a lot of fun.

Vilhelm, try to make the necessary modifications and then we can hit the road.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: William Doriah

Age: 24

Relation to King: Son

Appearance: William is of average height but is built with more muscle than his brothers. He has strong, hard features and wears his brown hair short and his face cleanly shaven. He has a powerful voice that he has been trained to project, but his most striking feature is his eyes. While they are a deep blue in color they shine with wisdom not seen in one so young. He is usually always seen in his priestly garments, white, gold and purple robes that flow as he walks and to some make him look like a living saint, yet underneath these robes he is always carrying two daggers to protect himself should anyone see fit to try and kill him while he preaches.

Personality: William by nature is a kind person and now that he is the Bishop of Guardians, a smaller political position within the church, the people see him as an extremely pious and wise individual, but his brothers and sisters know better. Although he is a kind and understanding person due to his background, and what he does now, he is very good at manipulating and lying to get what he wants and often has the ambition to see his wishes through. He is considered very intelligent for how short his life has been and has always been the one that his siblings come and talk to for sound advice on whatever may plague their minds.

Background: William was born into the Royal family as not only the youngest child but also the youngest son. Having a lot to live up to he didn't like the schooling that his parents were putting him through and often ditched his tutors to go out and cause trouble by either stealing things from people or playing tricks on them. As he grew his skills at sneaking around and not being seen increased and his ability to lie and manipulate also grew due to him having to cover his ass many times.

When he was fifteen and wandering the poorer sections of the city one night looking for a home to break into he stumbled across a boy his same age who jumped him and took everything valuable that he had on his person. William pursued him relentlessly until finally catching him and forcing him to tell him who he was, the boy's name was James, and he was an orphan on the streets.

When he asked James why he was stealing the boy replied, "Because we are hungry, and we have no money to buy food." It appalled William that these other kids his age were going hungry so he told his father about it, and after being yelled at for stealing himself and causing trouble his mother and father made the decision to send him to the church to straighten him out.

While learning from the priests at a monastery far from any large town where he could cause significant trouble he learned many things. Apart from the normal priestly curriculum, which he frequently skipped out on, he was still taught by a royal tutor how to fight should he ever need to protect himself. He became extremely proficient with wielding two daggers and also the morning star and shield combination, yet sparring never gave him the rush he was always seeking.

Once a priest he was sent to the city of Goransburgh where he preached for a few years before being moved back to Doriah where after awhile he was finally elected to the Bishop of Guardians. Due to his position he also is the head and leader to the militant branch of the church located in Doriah called The Guardians, they are an elite group of heavily armored and armed soldiers that fight on foot. While they fight for the church it is William who ultimately chooses who joins and who does not and has since filled it full of supporters who would die for him.

He lives in Stella Oriens Cathedral, a large cathedral that also doubles as a fortress for the Guardians within Doriah. Stella Oriens is located a few miles outside of the palace in the countryside bordering a great forest, it is a large walled in facility full of training pits and a monastery for the priests who are located there. Yet it is the Cathedral itself that truly dominates the area, its ancient stone structure carved with images of angels and demons fighting each other. It is from here that William guides the Guardians and preaches to them and those who wish to hear his sermons, yet for him he has his eyes set on a much higher and more powerful position, the Bishop of Doriah. As of now the ruling Bishop has yet to back a candidate for the crown and has started to fall out of favor with the King, an opportunity that William intends to take full advantage of in the near future if his father gives him the permission to do as he wishes. He has yet to be married off, many females finding it hard to deal with him constantly on the move, Count Vestibule joking that he has yet to find someone as Heaven sent but more than likely to go to Hell as him, and that when he does they will make a terrible but powerful couple.

Philosophy: William is a people person through and through, he is extremely down to earth and honest and can talk with anyone be it royalty or peasant. He believes that the Bishop of Doriah is fully responsible for the spiritual and moral well being of the people and that he is failing miserably at his job and has since secretly started an opposing movement to remove the Bishop from office and place himself in that holy position. Yet neither of his parents know of this movement, him choosing to try and sway them himself before finally showing his hand. His eyes are hungrily set on the Bishop of Doriah, should he somehow attain the position he would be the first to be the head of both the Guardians and the church itself within Doriah and would almost triple his power. He is deviously cunning in politics and has no problem running an opponent into the ground multiple times in one sitting, but he only does this when dealing with other royalty, he has yet to talk to a commoner in anything but a kind and caring tone. While many believe him to be reborn and over his previous trouble making ways there is a rumor circulating that he has a band of thieves that works for him, something that only his family would ever be able to find the truth out about. 

Equipment: He has two extremely sharp daggers that he carries under his priestly robes at all times, but because he is the Bishop of Guardians he is outfitted with the same armor as those he commands. When fighting he wears a polished suit of plate mail that shines brightly and is filigreed with multiple angels and holy symbols, parts of his armor having holy script written on them, his shield a large round slab of wood covered in steel with his own crest on the front of it; a burning Phoenix. He also carries a well made morning star and has a helm but rarely ever wears it, the heavy armor of the Guardians giving him more than enough protection to cover his face with his shield, him believing that he should be able to use as many senses as possible when fighting with such heavy armor. 


OOC: Well here he is gents, looks like the church might be getting involved  made the changes that you want Fog, now he's just the Bishop of Guardians, basically the head of that Cathedral and that's it, no real political power like the Bishop of Doriah like he really wants


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Ohh, although I already known that this is going to be your character due to my secret sources I still bow before you. Very nice and well though ^^


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Thank you Komanko, i actually put a lot of thought into this guy and im really excited for this RP. We will see who ends up getting the backing of the church  who knows, i might have to kill the Bishop of Doriah


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

As an idiot who lost all his money afterwards once said, "Let the dice decide".


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Well then, with that last touch by Villhelm, the wars for the crown may begin. I have no doubt they'd come, by the way, given the fact you're all a bunch of heartless bastards. Except for maybe Ramo. But I'm sure you'll bring him down too sooner all later.

One last time, the family tree is updated. Let's go to war.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yay,I'm going to be brought crashing down!!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Hm, not really sure what to do..

There's no real direction, to be honest. 

Are we just to describe the events, or something else?


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

lol noted. I hoped a conversation could be initiated, but I guess it was a little too general. I'll modify the post.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Just wanted to clearify - unless for special occasions, I will NOT post before all players commented in the thread, so that they will also have a chance to act.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Will have my post up by today or tomorrow.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

This RP is coming out very interesting. Only one thing bothers me...

Dark Angel, I'd expect you to PM me before you make up some supporters and allies and deciding you are more than eligible to take on the king's army. I'm afraid we'll have to make some changes to your last post. Please, talk to me about these kinds of things next time.

I'd like to make it clear. At least on the outside, there is a wide support for king Christopher, and Eliros isn't too unpopular too.

I like your innovation, but this is a little too much, since it actually shapes the balance of power within the RP.

You may, together or separately, try to usurp Eliros. But to do that, you'll have to talk to powerful people which I'll lead you to, rather than making them up 

BTW, have you noticed noone bothered meeting the finance minister?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I do apologise for not PM’ing you in advance; there’s no real reason why I didn’t bother, bar laziness and a desire to get a post up asap. I'm really enjoying the RP, and so I got carried away with details.. Send me a PM, with the things that need to be removed/changed.

Post removed for editing.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Glad to see you enjoy the RP, and that you took my words with understanding.

I'll PM you in a short while.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Nobody posted throughout the week... did my RP suddenly die?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Was being lazy this week and the one before. I hope I will begin posting tomorrow again. Not only in this RP.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nope, I've got a post in works - Been an extremely busy week for me, however.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I will have a post up tomorrow morning at the latest.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

been busy with work but i do have a post in the works. i will pm-ing you about details.


----------



## Fog Of War (Aug 29, 2010)

Glad to see you guys were just lazy and busy, I thought you've forsaken me :grin:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry I did not post, my computer died and I had to reinstall it completely.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

still waiting on an answer back from you Fog :grin:


----------

